# [Linux/Debian] Domain anlegen



## Andre267 (1. März 2011)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich versuche gerade die ganze Zeit unter Linux meine beiden Domains die bereits laufen in mein Xampp für Linux zu intigrieren...

Ich suche als aber finde nix...
Ich weiß nur bei apache2 muss man eine verlinkung oder so erstellen im ordner sites-avaible oder so und dann den apache2 neu starten oder so...

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das bei xampp gehen soll.

PS: Weiß jemand wie ich diesen lampp benutzer weg bekomme wenn ich meine Homepage aufrufe?
(kommt immer lampp mit passwortabfrage wenn ich es local auf dem root teste.)


----------



## master bratack (11. März 2011)

Du musst bei dem Domainanbieter deine IP eintragen lassen, wenn ich richtig verstehe was du willst


----------

